# Warnerns Shows for 2020



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All
Warnerns have issued the following Show dates.

January Sales. Peterborough 24 -26 January No more details on that yet

Harrogate. 20 - 22 March No camping there

Peterborough. 17-19 April

Newbury. 15-17 May

Stoneleigh. 19 - 21 June

Edinburgh. 3 - 5 July

Norfolk. 24 - 26 July

Malvern. 14 - 16 August

Shepton. 11 - 13 September

Lincoln. 25 -27 September

Malvern Caravans 2 - 4 October

I will try and post more details when I get them.

We will need marshals,for the shows if interested please let me know.

George


----------

